# Making our AC (GC, WW, CF) towns?



## JabuJabule (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it possible in the future to make our maps, animals, museum, town tune, etc?
And show it under our usernames? 
It would help to make us a better forum, etc.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2011)

You can just put it in your Signature


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 11, 2011)

That's not what I meant.

I meant if the site had more outstanding features, then people would be more attracted. Without anything special, were just another average forum that has a mediocre amount of members.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You can just put it in your Signature


I believe JabuJabule might be meaning Animal Crossing Community's Town Map and Character Creator.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 11, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I believe JabuJabule might be meaning Animal Crossing Community's Town Map and Character Creator.


 I thought the same thing.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 11, 2011)

That would be pretty hard and might end up with copyright issues.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 11, 2011)

That's actually exactly what I meant. Or something similar.
I got banned there a long time ago, and I regret it.

Anything to make the site better, right?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 11, 2011)

JabuJabule said:


> That's actually exactly what I meant. Or something similar.
> I got banned there a long time ago, and I regret it.
> 
> Anything to make the site better, right?


I don't regret getting banned from that site, it was awful, you cannot even say the slightest bad word...


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 11, 2011)

The only reason I loved that site is because it CONSTANTLY has people that wants to play. Here, not much...
And true xD


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 11, 2011)

I only dislike the forums because there is no new posts page.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> I only dislike the forums because there is no new posts page.


 
You can find such a thing right here.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 11, 2011)

Justin said:


> You can find such a thing right here.


LOL, I was talking about ACC, not this site.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> LOL, I was talking about ACC, not this site.


 
Whooooops.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 11, 2011)

So does it sound like a good idea?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 11, 2011)

No. The problem is, this is a forum. Not an arcade or a website of that kind. When you try to cram too much into a site, it becomes cluttered and people leave. Example: the forums where everyone tries to incorporate everything. Like video game forums with sections about Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, etc. with sub-sections such as Pok?mon, Mario, Zelda, and then Uncharted, Little Big Planet, inFamous, and Halo, etc. When you try to please everyone or try to make a forum with such unneeded features, it collapses. The only thing I can think of improving on the site is adding more contests and stuff. Things to kick up activity. Maybe a podcast. But we don't need video game-esque features on a forum.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> No. The problem is, this is a forum. Not an arcade or a website of that kind. When you try to cram too much into a site, it becomes cluttered and people leave. Example: the forums where everyone tries to incorporate everything. Like video game forums with sections about Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, etc. with sub-sections such as Pok?mon, Mario, Zelda, and then Uncharted, Little Big Planet, inFamous, and Halo, etc. When you try to please everyone or try to make a forum with such unneeded features, it collapses. The only thing I can think of improving on the site is adding more contests and stuff. Things to kick up activity. Maybe a podcast. But we don't need video game-esque features on a forum.


 
Are you saying people would leave because we added some _optional_ features related to Animal Crossing on an Animal Crossing forum? It's not like they need to be right in your face. They can just be under your Profile page.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 12, 2011)

ACC is also a forum. But look at what they have.
Open your mind a little, would you?

And thank you, Justin


----------



## Mino (Jul 12, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> No. The problem is, this is a forum. Not an arcade or a website of that kind. When you try to cram too much into a site, it becomes cluttered and people leave. Example: the forums where everyone tries to incorporate everything. Like video game forums with sections about Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, etc. with sub-sections such as Pok?mon, Mario, Zelda, and then Uncharted, Little Big Planet, inFamous, and Halo, etc. When you try to please everyone or try to make a forum with such unneeded features, it collapses. The only thing I can think of improving on the site is adding more contests and stuff. Things to kick up activity. Maybe a podcast. But we don't need video game-esque features on a forum.


 
I don't see how this is the same as adding a gratuitous amount of sub-forums.  If this site is truly going to remain as an AC website, then features such as that would not be out of place.  However, now that we seem to have abandoned our main website in favor of just the vBulletin board, it may be much harder to implement.  I don't play AC anymore and have no interest in the 3DS game, but I'm sure there are some that still do.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll just say this right now...




			
				JabuJabule said:
			
		

> That's not what I meant.
> 
> I meant if the site had more outstanding features, then people would be more attracted. Without anything special, were just another average forum that has a mediocre amount of members.



The forum is only dead because of Animal Crossing, once the 3DS version is released it will be like this again more than likely;








and members can just put it in their signature. City Folk is only going to be around for less than a year until AC:3DS comes out, then the map and all that might have changed and they will have to update it again


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'll just say this right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have a couple of things to say about this post. First off, blaming our activity levels on the lack of an AC game is just an excuse. Other AC websites such as ACC are still thriving without a new AC game. We can do better. In comparison to ACC, our features are lacking, except in the area of forums in which we excel due to their very very outdated forum software. Secondly, AC3DS will be coming out probably Holiday 2012. That's still a year and half away. Besides, if a town map feature was built for ACCF, most of the code could be reused for AC3DS just with modified images and a few other things. 

Also, even though we are based off a forum and not a website for now, most things like town maps and such could be done through vBulletin mods probably.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

it's suppose to come out spring 2012, also AAC is much more well known. also most people on AAC are hackers. I visited 6 AAC towns, all were hacked. if Jeremy and Chris (sock) got into AC, TBT population would increase. sure, other members can advertise on their Youtube account, but it would be nowhere as successful is Jeremy and Chris started making more videos. because all the noobs want to wifi with them, I remember when I joined I asked Jeremy for his mobile number so I could wifi with him. lol.


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> it's suppose to come out spring 2012


 
Source? I seriously don't know where you heard that, at least from a credible source.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

it was in nintendo magazine. check the thrad. i'd link but can't on mobile.


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> it was in nintendo magazine. check the thrad. i'd link but can't on mobile.


 
Interesting, I hadn't seen that. Although, I don't believe it for a couple of reasons. ONM isn't actually owned by Nintendo. They just gave out the rights for it to Future much like Nintendo Power. I doubt they have any more information then anyone else. Not to mention the fact that Nintendo's official press site still states no release date at all. Not even "2012". Oh yeah and there's the little bit where there has yet to be any big announcement for the game. If it was coming out early next year we'd probably already seen more information, like Luigi's Mansion which will be arriving early 2012.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

I know, I don't believe it either. i'm guessing atleast, june 2012, I wouldn't be suprised if it was a later date either.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would we have a release date, nonetheless an official name for the game?!


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

I know


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> it was in nintendo magazine. check the thrad. i'd link but can't on mobile.


Hey Bidoof, just to tell you, that was only an ETA...


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

I know. it did say "ETA spring 2012"


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 14, 2011)

I would like some feedback on this from the site admins, like Jeremy


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 14, 2011)

I have visited 8 ACC towns, and none of them were hacked.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> I have visited 8 ACC towns, and none of them were hacked.


 
Lucky you then. I like hacked towns though.  So I was happy.


----------

